# files from ports not found in database



## fleshm (Jan 22, 2009)

hi,

i've got a problem with installing some packages from port, precisely net-im/psi. when i typed make install net-im/psi a bunch of dependencies appeared, and i think it's strange when i had to install a half of gnome and kde environment. some packages failed during install. what i saw whas when i did make deinstall on some failed packages it showed that some files couldn't be found on database. well i've tried to delete database under the var directory, next pkgdb -F and next portupgrade -af and that changed nothing. is there any _magic_ command that helps? because i don't feel comfortable when installation of a single package lasts 2 days ;/, and when i came back i see an error that makes me reinstall the package. any help appreciated. thanks in advance

cheers


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 22, 2009)

Did you literally type


```
make install net-im/psi
```

?

Depending on what your current directory was at the time you typed that, you may have installed something completely different. Only type 'make install' in the port's directory, so:


```
cd /usr/ports/net-im/psi
make install clean
```

P.S.: there is no KDE dependency for psi, and only gnome_subr-1.0 on the Gnome side.


----------



## fleshm (Jan 22, 2009)

rhats right i typed make install net-im/psi and then the hell started. it installed many packages from accessibilty group such as at-spi, atk, gnome-magnifier, gnome-speech, accesiser, at-poke, kdeaccessibility, kdeaccessibility and many others. there must be something wrong with my database but i'll let the system to finish installation. i've checked  build dependencies on psi and there's many libraries including qt4 but no gnome or kdelibs ;/.eh i guess i'll put port tree on a different partition because 15gb is not sufficient (especially while complete port upgrade).


----------



## ale (Jan 22, 2009)

Maybe you ended up building the whole ports tree...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 22, 2009)

It looks like you typed 'make install' in /usr/ports or /usr/ports/accessibility. That will install hundreds or even thousands of ports if you don't stop it ..


----------



## fleshm (Jan 23, 2009)

yup, i think this is it  i'd better cd to the psi catalogue and then make install. thanks for help


----------



## ale (Jan 23, 2009)

If you have portupgrade installed you can also use `$ portinstall net-im/psi`


----------

